

Packet switching in Stockholm's waste vacuum system  - jgamman
http://urbanneighbourhood.com/2008/09/automated-vacuum-collection/

======
femto
Why can't it be bidirectional? It can suck garbage in one direction, and blow
pizzas and online purchases in the other.

Who's going to be first to write an RFC for IP encapsulation of physical
items?

~~~
saraid216
Same reason no one talks about sanitizing their urine and drinking it.

------
seivan
Cool, my parents have this outside the house, never gave it an extra thought.
Will look more into when I am close by.

